# Study Medicine/Dentistry In Europe



## meducated (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Are you interested in studying Medicine/Dentistry? And that too at a university that offers a degree recognised all over Europe... then you’ve landed on the right post.

The programme being offered is taught completely in English, at Charles University in Prague, Plzen faculty in Czech Republic. What sets Charles University apart from the rest in Europe is the recognition the degree holds, you may settle anywhere in Europe (without the need of any examinations) once you have completed the course. And of course not to mention the great time our alumni have had over the past several years.

Medicine – 6 year course
Dentistry – 5 year course

If you are interested and would like more information just reply to this thread.
We will be happy to provide you answers to all your questions. We urge potential applicants to not delay in contacting us as we have a great number to applicants to process and there is a limited number of seats for international students.

About us:
I am a qualified Dentist from Charles University. I had a great experience away from home in the years I was studying there. I started "meducated" with a friend who is also a doctor in order to reach out to those who aspire of getting into the medical field.


----------



## zaib6.626 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello !
I am student of pre-medicine in Pakistan, I have completed my Higher Secondary School Certificate (HSSC) in Pre-medical group with Biology, Chemistry, Physics, English, Urdu, Islamic studies and Pakistan studies as my subjects. I am interested in studying Dentistry in Charles University. I wanted to know the fee structure for dentistry and procedure for an international student to apply to a Charles University.


----------



## mohammed_r (Feb 12, 2015)

zaib6.626 said:


> Hello !
> I am student of pre-medicine in Pakistan, I have completed my Higher Secondary School Certificate (HSSC) in Pre-medical group with Biology, Chemistry, Physics, English, Urdu, Islamic studies and Pakistan studies as my subjects. I am interested in studying Dentistry in Charles University. I wanted to know the fee structure for dentistry and procedure for an international student to apply to a Charles University.


Hi, Charles univerisity is not a good ideas any more. You should consider university of debrecen. PM if you would like to know more.


----------



## cristinaharn (Mar 27, 2015)

I think that it is very interesting, hopefully, you will keep posting such blogs..Keep sharing


----------



## Peter (Mar 14, 2016)

mohammed_r said:


> Hi, Charles univerisity is not a good ideas any more. You should consider university of debrecen. PM if you would like to know more.


Can you please provide us with more data for your opinion? 
Charles university is one of the oldest in Europe with great track records. Accordint to World University Rankings 2017, it is among TOP 500 Unis worldwide, according to Shangai Ranking its among TOP 250 unis, according to QS its on 244 place worldwide.


----------



## Coreel (Jan 9, 2018)

And what about Eastern Europe? Czech Rep, Hungary, Poland? Any experience?


----------



## todla (Apr 30, 2018)

For the record, Poland is located in Central Europe, not Eastern Europe  I'm Polish myself so I won't say how studying here is for foreign students from personal experience. But I have two close friends who are studying at Medical University of Lodz - one is studying medicine in 6-year program and the other is studying dentistry. I've never heard any of them complaining about the quality of teaching. Dentistry student is often comparing studying here with his previous university which he had to change after the first year because he didn't like going there. He says it's much better here.


----------

